# How To Get A Point Across



## Molotov (Jan 7, 2010)

You want to know how to get a point across to people, without possibly doing something extreme? You are in luck, I will tell you.

...unfortunately, I don't have the answer right now, so here's something that will explain for me while I still search for an answer.


----------



## Azure (Jan 7, 2010)

Mind=Blown


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

O_O

o_o


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

White boy can't dance.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Was I just mentally raped?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 7, 2010)

I think a nice shiny, aluminum softball bat gets the point across loud and clear.

A demostration.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 7, 2010)

am i missing something?


----------



## Lindu (Jan 7, 2010)

"Ants in the pants"

Take #347


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Judging by the posts I'm not even gonna bother clicking the OP's link.


----------



## Lindu (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Judging by the posts I'm not even gonna bother clicking the OP's link.



Do it!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Lindu said:


> Do it!



Nah, I'll give it a miss, despite that it is tempting.


----------



## Lindu (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nah, I'll give it a miss, despite that it is tempting.



Be one of us or be a foot slave forevaaaah D:


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 7, 2010)

Can't look away... mesmerizing...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2010)

Lindu said:


> Be one of us or be a foot slave forevaaaah D:



Woooo, that was an interesting link. 36 seconds of a guy doing a dance for kids to some music sung by I am guessing a black guy.

and why does the guy dancing look like he is in the "blues Clues" show......One thing I hated about having siblings, you HAVE to watch all the kiddies shows when they are little cause they scream if you so much as touch the TV....


----------



## Lindu (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Woooo, that was an interesting link. 36 seconds of a guy doing a dance for kids to some music sung by I am guessing a black guy.
> 
> and why does the guy dancing look like he is in the "blues Clues" show......One thing I hated about having siblings, you HAVE to watch all the kiddies shows when they are little cause they scream if you so much as touch the TV....




I would have chosen being a foot slave for my part.


----------



## Korex (Jan 7, 2010)

hmm....i got nuthin


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm... failed to capture my interest, sorry.

"I WILL SHOW YOU something that I don't have lawl!"



AzurePhoenix said:


> Mind=Blown


 
too right...


----------



## Hir (Jan 7, 2010)

Wonderous.


----------



## blaze200 (Jan 7, 2010)

That was amusing for a little while.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Woooo, that was an interesting link. 36 seconds of a guy doing a dance for kids to some music sung by I am guessing a black guy.
> 
> and why does the guy dancing look like he is in the "blues Clues" show......One thing I hated about having siblings, you HAVE to watch all the kiddies shows when they are little cause they scream if you so much as touch the TV....


Because it's from the blues clues show.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUPYg9HInnk&NR=1 is even funnier.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 7, 2010)

It didnt make sense i'm confused =/


----------



## Liam (Jan 7, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUPYg9HInnk&NR=1 is even funnier.


Nothing like good old fashioned surrealism.


----------

